
Fixing Dark Patterns: Making Google Search Ads Visible Again - mektrik
https://medium.com/@mackgrenfell/fixing-dark-patterns-making-google-search-ads-visible-again-47aecfb5d2ca
======
vstuart
Alternative to Google search: searx

Non-Docker Local Installation of searX on Linux

[https://persagen.com/2020/02/02/searx.html](https://persagen.com/2020/02/02/searx.html)

